# Depression Glass



## Chiknoodle (Jun 4, 2021)

Lately, my friend told my about this thing called “ depression glass”.    Now love it!  My favorite pattern is the cameo.  I love the chicken one!  If anybody has any depression glass, pls post pics!



This is my favorite one!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't have any, but my mom was a small child during the Depression. She said that the glass ware came in boxes of oatmeal, as a prize for buying the oatmeal. She wasn't impressed by the antique stores selling it for big prices. She said they fed the dog from the free bowls. LOL She saw no value in it.


----------



## Wyndsong (Jun 17, 2021)

My ex-husband's grandmother collected some depression glass items.  She had quite the collection.  She gave me a beautifully done basket.  I kept it after the divorce because it's beautiful!  It's still packed away so I can't post a picture of it just yet.  As soon as I unpack it I'll post a picture.


----------

